# Hardcore physical training



## newrecruit (20 Dec 2007)

I found this web site about a year ago and I actually did and followed a couple of training routines. It helped me with PT a lot. The best thing is it helped me with running. The "ARTICLES" section has all the videos. Enjoy!
http://www.rosstraining.com/


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Dec 2007)

Thats a pretty good link, thanks.


----------

